# newbie seeking some help



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, my first post on this forum.Have just got into model railroads and n scale as we dont have much room,i have a track plan in mind found it on the web,room sized model railroad.My question is they have used pecco code 55 track,but i will be using code 80 if i copy the turnouts eg no8 curved turnout will i be able to use a no8 curved turnout in code 80 as i think all code55 turnouts have the same degree angle but code 80 have different angles.Will be using flexi track for all but the turnouts.Any help would be great.

Thanks Westpac.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

HI, by using flex track, and atlas or peco turnouts, you can adapt to any tract plan. Nothing has to be exact with flextrack which allows you some flexibility in routing your lines. I personally have both atlas and peco turnouts on my layout and everything is code 80 track wise. The trick is to make sure you have all joints lined up straight, then solder the joints once the track is in place and the railjoiners are corectly in place.


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks flyvemaskin,i was going to solder the flexitrack to help make my curves but was only going to use the nylon insulating rail joiners on the turnouts,are you saying i should also solder the turnouts, and do you also use the rail joiners.Your advise or anybodys advise on this would be a great help.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

The only place I use insulated plastic rail joiners is places I want to electricly isolate a siding for example, to park a loco on it. A simple on/0ff switch either isolates that spot, or provides power for the locomotive on the track. All others have metal railjoiners and I solder them all, even the turnouts. Turnouts are usually the first place for electrical problems so by soldering them I get rid of that problem. To change one out I simply use a soldering iron to heat the joint and seperate it. You may also want to use a short jumper wire around the joint instead of soldering the turnout. I do both on mine.


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks again flyvemaskin i will be needing lots of help by the sound of it.It seems i need all the skills i dont have for this hobby , but i am going to push on.Not much help here in melbourne,and working afternoon shifts all the time all the model railroad clubs in my area meet at night when im at work.So i will be picking yours and anyone else's brain for ideas and tips.
Thanks Westpac.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Westpac, your welcome, I to work nights so clubs are tough. I did join a local club who runs on Ntrak modules, but all you are able to do is run on the mains, round and round, no operation, so I dropped out. One thing about this hobby is the fun in learnig. Electrical stuff was doing me in, but i bought books and was able to penetrate my dense skull and I figured it out. It's the same with everything in this hobby. Most folks are willing to help us mentally challenged guys. (me at least) ha ha If ya like you're welcome to contact off line at my emai address >[email protected]<


----------

